# pepcid



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi all,I have stopped taking Protonix. I took it for8 weeks. I was feeling pretty good. The Dr. said to stop and see what happens. It has been a few days and I still have some heartburn and a little nausea. I have started to take pepcid twice a day. It does help. It says to only take 2 a day. But it seems it wears off in 4 hours!Can you take it more often? I really don't want to have to start taking the Protonix again. I also drink apple cider vinager and it does help.How many pepcid can you take?Thanks Cindy


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

What strength Pepcid are you taking? I started off with the 10mg 2x/day, but that didn't seem to do much. Same as you, seemed to wear off too quickly. I switched to the Pepcid AC "maximum strength" (20 mg) 2x/day and that has worked for me. I wouldn't take more than two per day unless your doctor says it's okay.


----------

